# fog light bracket



## ecdez (Oct 9, 2014)

I enjoy looking at others projects but never thought mine worthy to post.  Thought I'd try something new today and let you guy see a small project I am, and have been, working on.

It will be a bracket to mount a fog light on a bumper overider on an old volkswagen.

3/4" x 3" aluminum bar.  I thought it would be stiff enough to let it stick out but I was wrong and had to shove a piece under the other end to keep it from vibrating.  Worked pretty well.  It's not done yet and the guy already wants another one :thinking:.


CNC the piece.








Drill a couple holes





Slice it down the middle





Cut it off the giant holding tab and bolt it together.

As it sits now. It still needs a little finishing work but I think it looks good.  The guy it's for is amazed.  He must be easily amazed.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 9, 2014)

Well done. Nice work.
******Gator******


----------



## ecdez (Oct 13, 2014)

A few minutes on the belt sander and it's all wrapped up.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 13, 2014)

Excellent work. Can we see it in action?


----------



## ecdez (Oct 13, 2014)

Guy's gonna pick it up this coming weekend and I'm sure he'll throw it right on.  Once I get a picture I'll post it up.


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 13, 2014)

Very nice job.  Looks great.


----------



## drs23 (Oct 13, 2014)

Great job and finished very nicely. Well done, Sir.


----------



## ecdez (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I appreciate all the kind words.

This is the scale of stuff I've been making up to now and I just assumed is was a little too elementary to start a topic on.  Maybe I should cast that view aside and post a few more of my projects ).


----------



## RandyM (Oct 14, 2014)

ecdez said:


> Thanks guys.  I appreciate all the kind words.
> 
> This is the scale of stuff I've been making up to now and I just assumed is was a little too elementary to start a topic on.  Maybe I should cast that view aside and post a few more of my projects ).



Now you're getting the idea. We appreciate all levels of skill and you are doing just fine. There is no rule that you have to be a 20 year machinist to post your projects. If that were the case I would not be allowed to post. So keep it coming we are all learning right along with ya.


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 14, 2014)

I enjoy looking at bout anything someone has made.  Is that a cnc mill? I dont see a rotab and thats a awful clean radius for hand steps. At least for me ahaha





ecdez said:


> Thanks guys.  I appreciate all the kind words.
> 
> This is the scale of stuff I've been making up to now and I just assumed is was a little too elementary to start a topic on.  Maybe I should cast that view aside and post a few more of my projects ).


----------



## ecdez (Oct 14, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Is that a cnc mill? I dont see a rotab and thats a awful clean radius for hand steps. At least for me ahaha




Sure is.  Pic below is from when I first dropped it in it's new corner.


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 14, 2014)

I like that there. Looks stout. How old is she? I have heard cnc tend to wear out faster then manuals, any truth to that? 

I'm glad you got a cnc cause if not you have magic hands ahahaha

I see alot of sweet looking deals on older cnc. It scares me though. I aint scared to use a clapped out manual mill as you can learn the feel and what not to do. But all that electrics and who knows what else. One day though.


----------



## ecdez (Oct 14, 2014)

Mid 80's.  Not sure if they wear out faster but since they run on their own I can see how they would.  One guy can run a few machines at the same time if the programs are long enough.  I believe they're made to handle that though.


Until a few weeks ago I was in major regret over getting this one.  If you want a headache you can follow my woes here http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...pped-being-fun-a-few-days-ago?highlight=ecdez .

It's working fine now though.  One valuable lessen I learned is that the machine I have could be easily upgraded to new electronics with ±$1,200 in components and a few weeks time.  I'm sure one day it will happen too.  As long as a machine is not worn out and it has good motors I would not be afraid to take it on as a conversion project.  It would have to be cheap enough though.  Bummer I learned that too late as a machine shop locally had two large CNC lathes for sale at $2,000 each. They claimed to be working but the power to the building was off.  Had I known how easy it was to upgrade the electronics if they were shot I would have went for it.  Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 14, 2014)

Good info. I've been racking my brain on this whole cnc deal


----------

